# How to create a WAP site for Google Adsense



## sganesh (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Me earning money with Google Ad sense Thro Blogging.Can anyone help me where i can start my mobile website and mention any few mobile blogging sites where i can use WML with Free php hosting
Thanks
TuxGanesh


----------



## aritrap (Mar 4, 2008)

You can use Peperonity.com but i think tagtag.com is better. There is also www.wap.in

You can use 110MB.com for hosting ur site. But i dont know of any software using which you will be able to create WML pages.

In the sites that i mentioned above, you get a WYSIWYG editor and dont have to worry about the coding. You just enter the content and the editor does all the coding.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2008)

tagtag doesnt allow us to insert adsense code..... 

does anyother website which offer free wap site creation lets us insert code???

and also please ... tell me a program which cant create awap site for me on pc so that i can import them to a hosting site...

does it always be wap.XXXXXXX.com ??? or can any .com with sutiable html code will be enough ???


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 30, 2008)

^
1. You will need WML, and not HTML to run the websites on mobiles. A WML tutorial is available from *www.w3schools.com. Traditional HTML can also be viewed on mobile but from my experience its frustrating because the download speed is slow and the screen is too small. May be your logo will take all the screen. So your visitor will end up getting frustrated by scrolling the page every now and then.
2.You can create WML sites using any simple texteditor like notepad or Notepad++.
3. Opera lets you browser WML files on your PC.
4. I don't think you will need wap.XXXX.xom, just make sure that the page is created in WML
And I think Google had launched mobile ads too. So just chk it out.


----------



## avtarkaint (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks rohan for information


----------

